# Winter Crappie Tips and Tactics - Q & A Session



## alan_tooley (Jan 25, 2010)

dave, i'm always looking for new ways to catch winter crappies, when i ran across this article . the dancing motion is what works for me most of the time and as you said to work it slowly up and down is the trick too, i enjoyed your article, you just never know what will work best on any given dayi have had real good luck fishing with the kalin's jig's , the smaller the better the arkansas shad and the john deere green works well also. i enjoy crappie fishing, it;s my favorite. i'm 56 and have fished for them for many years now. good fishing to you....alan tooley


----------



## Brian2 (Mar 2, 2010)

I do most of my crappie fish in Northern Minnesota, Ely. Most of the lakes up there have no weed structure and the water is very dark, mainley alot of rocks and deep holes. What do I look for to help me find fish in march. I drill more holes through the ice than I catch fish.


----------



## unknown1 (Jan 22, 2012)

Using just a small normal hook with a small crappie minnow works really good to.


----------



## Roy_Richardson (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm still looking for my tyepro!!


----------

